# Sunstrip Removal



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi just bought a Corsa VXR Arctic which has been used and abused.

Currently restoring it back to its gorgous state and it had a sunstrip on the inside of the windscreen.

I've removed he sunstrip and tried using autosmart tardis to remove the glue residue left over. Its working but it's painfully slow.

Does anyone have any hints or tips to make it quicker that doesn't involve scratching the glass...

Thanks

Mike


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Hair dryer then tardis. get the glue nice and hot, get as much off as you can with a cloth then use tardis. I had to do the same a few months back, takes a while.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

As above, or AF Oblitarate.


----------



## David Herron (Jan 29, 2012)

Rite-Off Glue Remover. Use this for removing adhesive left from removing old vinyl from signs all the time.

http://www.vehiclewrapfilms.co.uk/products/accessories/for-window-tinting


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Went to Maplin to get label adhesive remover allegedly it removes glue residue and can even dissolve reg plate foam pads.

Will see how I get on...


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Mikey444 said:


> Went to Maplin to get label adhesive remover allegedly it removes glue residue and can even dissolve reg plate foam pads.
> 
> Will see how I get on...


Look forward to hearing how you get on with the maplin stuff


----------



## mcdonji1 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have had some sucess removing sticky deposits by using alcohol gel hand wash. Wife always has wee bottle of this. Gel means you get a good dwell.

Jim:buffer::buffer:


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Try heat and a window scraper then either tardis or glass glow to clean any residue off.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Use a steam cleaner, it's perfect for removing window tint film. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Mikey444 (Aug 6, 2012)

Used the maplin label glue remover today and it worked a treat came off nobother. Just had to spray it on and let it dwell for a few minutes and a wipe with a micro cloth and off it came.

The previous owner had also attached a nurburgring corsa splitter attaching it with the 3m reg plate tape. Sprayed the glue remover on it and it came off straight away.

Will defo be keeping the maplin glue remover in my stock.

Was only £3.99 for a 500ml can also.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

glad you got it sorted - just seen this or would of posted earlier, better late than never...

Us tinter's remove film by -
heat outside of glass (glue side of film)
gently peel back from a corner
then any left over glue just spray with soapy water
using a NEW 1inch stainless razor blade scrape glue off
keep 1 side of razor facing you, and only scrape in 1 direction with blade at a 45degree angle - this way it will not scratch
then clean with a microfibre

dont use this method on backglass or you will take off all the defroster lines


----------

